# Leather "bomber" jacket: A-2 or G-1?



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I was watching "The War" the other night and started toying around with the idea of a leather "bomber" jacket after seeing a number of the pilots wearing them. The A-2 and G-1 styles seem to be the most popular models. I wondered what sort of opinions people had about the two. Is the G-1 still too "Top Gunnish" as it was back in the 80s and early 90s? Below are some photos from US Wings to serve as examples for those unfamiliar with the two models.

*A-2*

*G-1*


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

The reason you think "Top Gun" when you see the G1 is because that jacket is the USN flight jacket and the movie was about USN pilots, whereas the A2 was the USAAF (and later USAF) jacket. Each branch had it's own version and they were not mixed, at least officially. You can learn more at Eastman Leather or any of the ten thousand fansites out there. I have no real interest in either jacket, but I would go with the A2, as it's a much more versatile jacket and doesn't look quite so "military". Another option, of course, is the Indy jacket, which was originally a modified civilian A2 (good info at and US Wings makes one).

DocD


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Well, for obvious reasons, I have the G-1. (I'm not a Naval Aviator, so I had to buy mine out of pocket, and can only wear it "unofficially") I think it makes for a good Saturday-casual look with khakis. I have a classic motorcycle, and it's good for that usage, too. I wouldn't consider wearing any other kind of leather jacket.

Scott


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My preference is for the A2...that's the one the Air Force issued me and, with the passage of so many years, I've grown somewhat attached to it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Good topic. When I wanted to get a leather coat, I looked around for a while and studied all the types. I bought an A2 style: the Flying Tiger with thinsulate from LL Bean.










I think the A2 has had the most civilian usage - to me the G-1 looks a bit more specialized, and I wanted the coat for everyday winter wear.

I got this particluar one for a couple of reasons -

1. I wanted to get a "tall"
2. I like LLBean's lifetime guarantee
3. I wanted it to be a good casual winter coat
4. It is plain - no decorations or phony military patches or stitching.

I love the coat. It is very substantial and heavy and really is warm even on the coldest days. Living in the south, you probably would not need the insulated version. It took a while to break in, which I liked - I did not want any phony tumbled pre-worn coat. It fits perfectly too - a regular length is just a bit too short, and I can't stand outerwear that is too short.

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Do some research on them at Fedora Lounge, where they've explored the subject in detail.

The real deal Indy jacket is made by Wested. They actually made the ones for the movies.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a Wested and I love it. There is also this one:

For flight jackets I prefer the B-6. Not nearly as heavy and cumbersome as the B-3 but still with a lot of style. Aero Leather makes both the B-6 and the A-2 to original WWII specs. Goodwear is a company that recently opened but are drawing rave reviews. They make the various WWII models from the different manufacturers with all the different hides and stains.

https://www.goodwearleather.com/pages/about_jackets.html


----------

